# Can anybody please advise on vitamins to improve implantation and fertilization^



## olly174 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am about to undergo my 4th attempt at ivf/icsi.  My other attempts have resulted in poor fertilization and on two cycles grade 1 embyros were transfered but all attempts failed.  

I was wondering if there is anything i can do or take to improve my chances.  I have read that Q10 vitamin is good, does anyone know what this is good for and how often I would need to take it.

anymore suggestions would be appericated.

Olly174


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

I have popped the links below for our ICSI board and prenatal care board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

 for your cycle 

love
suzie xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya ollie,

We also have a Complementary Therapies board you might like to take a look at? Here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Love and 
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi olly174 and welcome to the site 

So sorry to hear that treatment hasnt worked out for you so far it cant be easy for you.

This site is fantastic for advice and support and you have been left some great links to try.

I wish u loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Ollie
Apparently Acupuncture is pretty good for implantation and fertilisation so you might like to try this. Also, Zita West talks quite a lot about vitamins and supplements in her books. I found her books really interesting and easy to understand. Hope this helps and good luck xx


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Ollie

I've just been looking at a great thread! You might have already tried these but Brazil nuts and pinapple juice are good. I've put the thread below - go to the Food and Drink section!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Hope this helps - I'm going to give it a go! It's worth a try!

  

Hope this helps

Lisa


----------

